# (Solucionado) Importar esquemas de Proteus a Proteus



## Bertub (Ene 20, 2019)

Queridisimos

Estoy trabajando con proteus y para hacer mas claras las cosas hice circuitos independientes (project diferentes) y ahora los quiero unir en un solo proyecto y me doy con que no encuentro como importar los esquemas a un solo. Proteus lo permite ?

gracias


----------



## pandacba (Ene 20, 2019)

Has probado seleccionar todo, copiar y luego pegar?


----------



## Bertub (Ene 20, 2019)

pandacba dijo:


> Has probado seleccionar todo, copiar y luego pegar?



Huuu me van a re ptear. Tal cual copiando en memoria, cerrando el proyecto, abriendo el siguiente y pegando desde memoria tengo todo en uno solo. Muchas gracias, de terco intentaba importar desde Archivo.


----------



## pandacba (Ene 20, 2019)

Nooo, son cosas que pasan y a veces se nos pasan por alto, me alegro te sirviera


----------



## Scooter (Feb 3, 2019)

No conozco Proteus, pero casi todos los programas permiten hacer proyectos jerárquicos, de forma que puedes hacer diagramas de cada bloque en archivos separados y luego unirlos en un "superdiagrama" que explica la conexión entre ellos.


----------



## carlos244014 (Ene 18, 2021)

Selecciona tu circuito y dale en File, Export Project Clip y seguidamente en el otro Proteus le das Importar de la misma manera


----------

